# Where did God bring you from?



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Let share our testimony and how we came to know God. Lets show others that we havent always been this way, but what a mighty work of delieverance God has done in our lifes.And that God can change anyone, anywhere..it dont matter how far one may think they are or how much wrong they think they have done, but that its still not to late for God to change them!
You dont have to get too personal if you dont want to , but give God the glory!

I will go first!

Ive been saved and filled with the Holy Ghost/Spirit for about 4 years now. I wasnt raised in church at all, had no background of Christianity whatsoever. When God began to draw me in, I was living with my ex boyfriend at the time and I began to feel like "It has to be something more to life than just this". i was no longer satisifed by clubbing or drinking or dating but it was like my soul was crying out for something greater and more. I went through alot of sexual abuse as child, so it was alot of wounds that needed to be healed. I had always battled with depression and suicidal thoughts, which led to promiscuity(sp) and alot of drinking. I was trying to get my ex BF to understand but he didnt. God gave me enough strength to tell him he had to go! Yall, I knew nothing of God, nothing! I didnt even know how to pray. I always had thought it was "form" to it, so I would just sit in my apartment and talk to myself, because I felt like God wouldnt hear me.I felt like i was too dirty and filthy to approach unto God. But long story short, because its sooo much to tell. I had run into a friend i went to high school with and went to spend time with her one nite, and a bunch of young people was sitting down reading their bibles and talking about God....after that I visited their church,and the rest is HISTORY...been serving Him every since!!! The first night I heard the gospel, it was like this example..you know when you reeeaallll thirsty to where your tongue sticks to your mouth and you finally get that cool glass of water with the big ice chunks in it...its so refreshing! Thats how it was..like this is what i've been longing for the whole time....God! the devil didnt let me go easy either, i came fighting and still fighting! yes ive had mistakes and falls, but God has strengthen me and He is a keeper!! Im the testimony that God will bring that "beggar out the dunghill" it dont matter how low u may feel you have gotten its still hope! It dont matter how broken you feel. The enemy battled me about my past for so long but God has set me free from that! If you feel dirty, the blood of Jesus will wash you! GLORRRYYYY!!!


who's next


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll be back, I promise; if not this afternoon, it will be by tomorrow.   Yes, it's just that long.


----------



## LoveisYou (Oct 21, 2011)

If I tell some of ya'll would run out of the thread, lol, but seriously SO MUCH!!!! so so so much, too long to write right now


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 21, 2011)

you can always sum it up 



LoveisYou said:


> If I tell some of ya'll would run out of the thread, lol, but seriously SO MUCH!!!! so so so much, too long to write right now


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> you can always sum it up



Not me... I'm chapter, volume and verse...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Not me... I'm chapter, volume and verse...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2011)

Where did God bring me from?

God gave me Beauty for Ashes...

   And from there He brought me from Ashes to Gold...

I didn't know that I was lost, until I was found.

And now, for all that I am, it is only because of Jesus and 
His love for me.   Without Jesus, I don't even want to know
let alone, think of where I'd be.  

So blessed I am to have the one true God in the very heart of me.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, I was raised in knowing G-d as we were a close and faithful family unit, so I don't have some type of tear-jerk story of conversion from some sordid past or some series of horrible unfortunate events...but what I can say is about "where G-d is bringing me from"  as we speak because it's an on-going process for His body, right?  

One of the most important things is getting to that point of letting go and seeing through the mistakes, misjudgments and misconceptions of others to have pity and mercy on others.  It's broadly applied to a variety of situations.  The hardest is dealing graciously with someone who has thought the worst of you based upon some gossip, misunderstanding, whichever and then spreading it.  There have been and continue to be many opportunities to learn this grace and side of forgiveness.  Hard?  Yes!!!  I'm not totally there but I see His grace developing.  It's a work in progress but I'm more comfortable with it and there were some very serious allegations being made against me (still are)...and not just allegations, misperceptions and total shock of the one with them finding out it was the absolute opposite.  That hurts, actually.

 Well, you hold your head up and live what you know to be true.  One day, I'll be able to get to the point of accepting the mistreatments as silently as Jesus did.  I trust in His mercy.  I don't particularly like this lesson and feel it unfair, but I ultimately know He is most just.  Maybe it's another part of Him in that ultimate sacrifice and His sharing it with me?  Yes.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Oct 22, 2011)

I will be as transparent as the internet allows.

My story has been all around this site but I will try to keep it as cohesive as possible.I grew up in a home that was love less.I was always working towards love and if I failed I was forgotten.My step father beat me,I was sexually assualted twice by a family member and friend and gave myself away.I grew up feeling unprotected and always had to work for love.

I have attempted suicide more times than I have fingers and toes and I lived a depressed soul for many years.I still battle depression on some days but not as bad as I use to.I use to really hate myself and find myself the most unworthy ugly person.I use also believe I was beneathe everyone on this site as I didn't come from money.I grew up poor and did things to make money.

God has carried many and is growing me from all the hell I have been through.I should be dead,or a baby mama on welfare as that what I saw.I also should not be a college grad,have a nice place etc bc my folks told me I was nothing.BUT GOD is faithful and doesn't make trash..I hope anyone that reads this knows it's not where you come from or who told you your nothing GOD created you and you are awesome.


----------



## Laela (Oct 23, 2011)

^^^ I just thank God for you, GM. Your testimony is so powerful and so needed here, so that others can literally see and be blessed by the growth in Christ, through you. You truly are a living testimony. Amein~


----------



## ElegantElephant (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree!! Thanks for sharing GM.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> I will be as transparent as the internet allows.
> 
> My story has been all around this site but I will try to keep it as cohesive as possible.I grew up in a home that was love less.I was always working towards love and if I failed I was forgotten.My step father beat me,I was sexually assualted twice by a family member and friend and gave myself away.I grew up feeling unprotected and always had to work for love.
> 
> ...



I'm so thankful for you.   You are such a beautiful woman of God inside and out.  

You make me humble...  Yes you do...


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 24, 2011)

What a great testamony Godnessmaker, Wow I actually would love to read your story. I love overcoming stories very much. I never ever get tired of reading about anyone over coming a difficult or what seemed impossible life. 

I am not going to tell my whole story, I been through so much its only by the grace of God I am still alive and thriving. I am taking care of my husband who was physically, emotionally, mentally abusive and cruel to me for many years. now at times, I doubt myself around him. I become unsure and I hesitate to make a decision. He can sense it because he would make the decision for me and that only upset me more. It takes a lot of prayer to be able to be a strong and continually independent woman. We been separated for a good while now. but all the years I was with him he made all the decisions he determine everything that was to be done in my house and it was outwardly and subtle at the same time. My mother was a bully, My dad was old fashion and thought you do everything by the belt, I was sexually assulted from the age of 5 up to 13 years old sporidic not every day or week or month.  

I grew up in the church and I think that prevented me from going off the loose end.  I searched for God all my life, I found God through a tv program that answered a burning question I had and that was about the tribulation. that question stayed in my  mind on my heart it put fear in me and thats really what prevented me from doing all the things that were in my mind to do. I needed to know the answer. I never imagine I would get the answer to all my questions. So my real journey started in Feb 2009. or the end of my journey. I did find Christ and my life turned completly upside and I have never ever been so happy.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry just wanted to Praise Him


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shimmie!! I havent forgotten about u either! 


Im waiting on yours!!  lol


----------



## Mis007 (Oct 24, 2011)

A giant hug to you ladies that were abused/molested in childhood not only have you survived, but thrived, Glory...

Where did God bring me from? having lived with the feelings of absolute rejection, physical pain, and paralysis that this situation results in for a mate left behind when a marriage ends.

I needed to be understood; given real hope that I was still a person of value. In my case the leaving made sense only after discovery of the truth that God is faithful even when husbands, and even friends, are not. It was through him that I was able to channel raw emotions such as anger into postitive steps forward.  Has not been easy but it has/is being done.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 24, 2011)

saying that he has brought me from a mighty might long way sounds so cliche, but he has...

I heard my pastor say something so profound the other day; 'when nobody wanted me HE wanted me' ...and this is so true in my case

despite all my sin inherited and my own he STILL wanted me ....


----------



## Mis007 (Oct 24, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> saying that he has brought me from a mighty might long way sounds so cliche, but he has...
> 
> I heard my pastor say something so profound the other day; *'when nobody wanted me HE wanted me'* ...and this is so true in my case
> 
> despite all my sin inherited and my own he STILL wanted me ....


 
Love this Amen...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Shimmie!! I havent forgotten about u either!
> 
> 
> Im waiting on yours!!  lol





I wrote something from my heart a few posts above, because I did not want to break my promise to you.  The words are few, but they are indeed true.  

There's such a long story for me to write about in full detail.   I just don't know where to begin.   I have to 'settle' with the Holy Spirit in quiet and allow the words to flow.  

You've begun a wonderful thread here and this alone will bless so many more people than you can imagine.    God bless you beyond words.  :Rose:


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 25, 2011)

There is a few more I am waiting to hear from as well

Such as* Laela, Iwanthealthyhair and Health&Hair, and Nice and Wavy!!....*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

alicialnn86 I too wrote something above


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorrry, i must have missed it



I see it...sorry. and I "thanked" it too, must have forgotten! but thanks for adding to the thread!



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @alicialnn86 I too wrote something above


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 25, 2011)

WOW...
I grew up in the home of two drug users....My parents smoked marijuana every day (among other things) one of my earliest memories is of abuse that I have blocked most of out (still until this day).....My grandmother (thank God for her) took my sister and myself in when she could, until our parents "wanted" us again. That wasn't full time again until I was 13 years old.....I still say to this day that I have never been loved (only by God and my grandmother). My father to this day still abuses drugs, my grandmother died in 2006 in a hospital, and my father by then had sold most of her stuff and used all of her money up.....(I will never forgive him for that, I'm a work in progress)
I had no real teachings, my parents would only bathe us occasionally, we thought a sandwich was a great treat and a "meal", and we all (mom, sis and I) wore each other's clothes, cause they wouldn't buy any for us........I did everything I could that was "good" to get them to love and notice me and it never worked (this is still part of my makeup to this day, but at least I acknowledge it..

Went to college, but got put out because my parent's weren't paying their part of the bill, and stole scholarship money....

Came home and got pregnant at 20.....and 25, and 30, just wanting someone to love and care about me...BUT GOD!

Everyone always looks down on me and shuns me because I have 3 kids out of wedlock. Even people at church.....We have had a hard road, by the grace of God all we have been through my oldest is soon to be 18, ds #2 couldn't even talk at the age of 2, They are all doing well in school, flourishing, I pray over them so much, I know that without my boys I would be dead! God blessed me with them to give me focus, purpose, and determination to not quit! 

THANK YOU JESUS we are still a family. No matter what people think of me I'M STILL HERE......
:reddancer:
I could talk all day about where God has brought me from! And he's still preparing me for so much more!!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 25, 2011)

Glory! His word says everything works together for our good! Because you went through so much with your parents, it had made you an awesome mother to yours. You broke the cycle for your kids, and thats honorable.

And yes you are a work in progress, we all are. I pray that God continues to heal your heart with your father, so that you all will be reconciled. My father walked out on me when my parents divorced. I blamed him for alot of things, but then I realized I would never experience the full joy and peace in God with unforgiveness there. Your testimony is amazing and it will bring strength to sooooooo many . You are a walking testimony that its not over until God says it over!! 




crlsweetie912 said:


> WOW...
> I grew up in the home of two drug users....My parents smoked marijuana every day (among other things) one of my earliest memories is of abuse that I have blocked most of out (still until this day).....My grandmother (thank God for her) took my sister and myself in when she could, until out parents "wanted" us again. That wasn't full time again until I was 13 years old.....I still say to this day that I have never been loved (only by God and my grandmother). My father to this day still abuses drugs, my grandmother died in 2006 in a hospital, and my father by then had sold most of her stuff and used all of her money up.....(I will never forgive him for that, I'm a work in progress)
> I had no real teachings, my parents would only bathe us occasionally, we though at sandwich was a great treat and a "meal", and we all (mom, sis and I) wore each other's clothes, cause they wouldn't buy any for us........I did everything I could that was "good" to get them to love and notice me and it never worked (this is still part of my makeup to this day, but at least I acknowledge it..
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

your testimony is heartfelt this morning...

be encouraged to today that God is so concerned about you that every strand of hair is numbered, he cares and is concerned about you and so am I...





crlsweetie912 said:


> WOW...
> I grew up in the home of two drug users....My parents smoked marijuana every day (among other things) one of my earliest memories is of abuse that I have blocked most of out (still until this day).....My grandmother (thank God for her) took my sister and myself in when she could, until out parents "wanted" us again. That wasn't full time again until I was 13 years old.....I still say to this day that I have never been loved (only by God and my grandmother). My father to this day still abuses drugs, my grandmother died in 2006 in a hospital, and my father by then had sold most of her stuff and used all of her money up.....(I will never forgive him for that, I'm a work in progress)
> I had no real teachings, my parents would only bathe us occasionally, we though at sandwich was a great treat and a "meal", and we all (mom, sis and I) wore each other's clothes, cause they wouldn't buy any for us........I did everything I could that was "good" to get them to love and notice me and it never worked (this is still part of my makeup to this day, but at least I acknowledge it..
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

we overcome by the blood of the lamb and the word of our testimony


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 25, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Glory! His word says everything works together for our good! Because you went through so much with your parents, it had made you an awesome mother to yours. You broke the cycle for your kids, and thats honorable.
> 
> And yes you are a work in progress, we all are. I pray that God continues to heal your heart with your father, so that you all will be reconciled. My father walked out on me when my parents divorced. I blamed him for alot of things, but then I realized I would never experience the full joy and peace in God with unforgiveness there. Your testimony is amazing and it will bring strength to sooooooo many . You are a walking testimony that its not over until God says it over!!


 


Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> your testimony is heartfelt this morning...
> 
> be encouraged to today that God is so concerned about you that every strand of hair is numbered, he cares and is concerned about you and so am I...


Thanks so much for the encouragement ladies.  I don't know why I put all of that out there (probably should delete, you know people have super memories around here), but sometimes it really helps me to realize where God brought me from!  Even though I'm not where I want to be, and I still have many challanges and trials, God has been so good to me I can't help but Praise Him for His works in my and my children's lives.  Anyone who doubts, can look at me and see what he can and will do!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 25, 2011)

Dont delete this! It some woman out there who needs hope that God can bring you through, and that just because you make a few mistakes God wont throw you away. People need to hear this. And if anyone would use your testimony against you...shame on them.... 

We have to "look back" and see where we have come from so that we can see we are moving forward. 






crlsweetie912 said:


> Thanks so much for the encouragement ladies. I don't know why I put all of that out there (probably should delete, you know people have super memories around here), but sometimes it really helps me to realize where God brought me from! Even though I'm not where I want to be, and I still have many challanges and trials, God has been so good to me I can't help but Praise Him for His works in my and my children's lives. Anyone who doubts, can look at me and see what he can and will do!


----------



## JessieLeleB (Oct 25, 2011)

I want to THANK everybody for there stories, I was actually crying in the car waiting for class to start and felt a need to open this app, it has lifted my spirit this morning! Be back to tell my story after class! God Bless You All!! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> WOW...
> I grew up in the home of two drug users....My parents smoked marijuana every day (among other things) one of my earliest memories is of abuse that I have blocked most of out (still until this day).....My grandmother (thank God for her) took my sister and myself in when she could, until our parents "wanted" us again. That wasn't full time again until I was 13 years old.....I still say to this day that I have never been loved (only by God and my grandmother). My father to this day still abuses drugs, my grandmother died in 2006 in a hospital, and my father by then had sold most of her stuff and used all of her money up.....(I will never forgive him for that, I'm a work in progress)
> I had no real teachings, my parents would only bathe us occasionally, we thought a sandwich was a great treat and a "meal", and we all (mom, sis and I) wore each other's clothes, cause they wouldn't buy any for us........I did everything I could that was "good" to get them to love and notice me and it never worked (this is still part of my makeup to this day, but at least I acknowledge it..
> 
> ...



I love you 'Sweetie' ...  

You have always been a remarkable witness and a powerful woman of God.  You always will be.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I love you 'Sweetie' ...
> 
> You have always been a remarkable witness and a powerful woman of God. You always will be.


 
Don't make me cry Shimmie.....My makeup is cute today!  
If you see any good in me it's GOD, not me!!!!!


----------



## TraciChanel (Oct 25, 2011)

crlsweetie912 - OMG, your testimony has me in tears!! God bless you! Thank you so much for sharing your story. I thank the rest of the ladies as well for sharing their stories. I will come back and share mine when I have a moment. Mine has a different tone from the rest of the stories. But, satan uses many, many ways to tear at our self-esteem and make us feel worthless and unloved so that we would lose the desire to live, and never even think to seek God. But God is greater....


----------



## Mis007 (Oct 25, 2011)

What a Mighty God we serve


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Don't make me cry Shimmie.....My makeup is cute today!
> If you see any good in me it's GOD, not me!!!!!



Awwwwwww  

You present a wonderful picture of Jesus...


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Marking my spot... Like Shimmie said, there's so much to tell. I have to pray about what to share. God really is so good. I'm tearing up just thinking about it all and I don't cry easily IRL. I wanna make sure that whatever I am lead to share is what he wants told.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

remember that old song; he lifted me up from the miry clay he planted my feet on the rock to say...

that's what he done for me...get a visual of this 

Ezeikel 3625 I will sprinkle clean water on you, and you will be clean; I will cleanse you from all your impurities and from all your idols. 26 I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit in you; I will remove from you your heart of stone and give you a heart of flesh. 27 And I will put my Spirit in you and move you to follow my decrees and be careful to keep my laws.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 25, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> remember that old song; he lifted me up from the miry clay he planted my feet on the rock to say...
> 
> that's what he done for me...get a visual of this
> 
> Ezeikel 3625 I will sprinkle clean water on you, and you will be clean; I will cleanse you from all your impurities and from all your idols. 26 I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit in you; I will remove from you your heart of stone and give you a heart of flesh. 27 And I will put my Spirit in you and move you to follow my decrees and be careful to keep my laws.


 This is BEAUTIFUL!  Thanks for sharing Iwanthealthyhair67


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> remember that old song; he lifted me up from the miry clay he planted my feet on the rock to say...
> 
> that's what he done for me...get a visual of this
> 
> Ezeikel 3625 I will sprinkle clean water on you, and you will be clean; I will cleanse you from all your impurities and from all your idols. 26 I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit in you; I will remove from you your heart of stone and give you a heart of flesh. 27 And I will put my Spirit in you and move you to follow my decrees and be careful to keep my laws.



I love this scripture.  It ministers so much love from God... as do many, many, many others.  

Thank you for sharing this.  It's such a warm reminder of what we mean to Jesus.

Healthy Hair, this scripture ministers to your message in Nice & Wavy 's thread 'Loving the Unloveable'.


----------



## Laela (Oct 26, 2011)

Morning Alicialynn, 

Just wanted to acknowledge your post... I'm enjoying the thread and love testimonies..they encourage and edify every time.

I've testified quite a few times in the forum on the goodness of God, and will say He indeed has brought me from a mighty long way. I'm enjoying the journey. Most important, I believe that from the time each of us was born, Satan has been trying to take us out. The beauty of this is: We ALL have story, a song and are a part of the greatest story ever told! 

All because of His Blessed Assurance. 

~blessings~









Alicialynn86 said:


> There is a few more I am waiting to hear from as well
> 
> Such as* Laela, Iwanthealthyhair and Health&Hair, and Nice and Wavy!!....*


----------



## LongTimeComing (Oct 28, 2011)

He has brought me a very long way. He is still bringing me to this day. 

Then:
I have fought depression like a big dog for years. Mental, physical, and sexual abuse from random folks that I allowed, because I thought it was love or that they would love me if I let them do what they wanted and from my biological parents. I thought love was uncomfortable, it was supposed to hurt. A couple of suicide attempts sprinkled in there. Homelessness. Gambling addiciton. Despair. Rape. Hang ups. Abandoned by my mother as a teenager. Her telling me I would never be anything, so there is no point in me going to school. 


Now: 
I can say I am free. A little lonely sometimes, but all and all it's good to be me.


----------

